# Pang-A Langa (Edge H2O Style)



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Man it has been a long time since a fishing post from me, but here goes...this is my first pic (not fish) on the Panga.

I worked all night, but was talked into what was supposed to be an early trip in the morning. Daylight brought a gray sky, water over the dock and still running in at full tilt.

The wind was projected to be in the 20 mph range and it did not disappoint.

I did not even kid myself about throwing artificials. I attempted to get bait a a couple of places to no avail. I resigned myself to the JB,s dock area. I figured I could stay dry and pick something up.

My neighbor threw the net once and literally landed three dozen medium size shrimp. It was uncanny. I contributed my two large pins, an oversize croaker and three mullet and we were off to my pet school area.

Because of the shrimp, I rigged a popping cork and a 1/0 circle hook. I threw out the first shrimp right next to the mangroves. My fishing partner signalled his approval and BAM! fish on. It turned out to be a pretty little sandwhich size red. I thought..It is on now and nothing...

Moved east and anchored up as the tide went slack. Threw out a chunk of Pin and BAM! fish on. landed this fish which appeared to be a duplicate of the first.










That ladies and gentleman turned out to be the last fish of the day. Both my partner and I hooked up one more time, but returned to our normal fishing abilities and pulled the hook on each.

All and all a good day as I was not at work, or in the ground.

I'm ready for the reds to start schooling up!!!


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice Report, thanks for sharing!! Nice fun sized fish!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice crocs there Mr. Clean.  Nice couple o reds too.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> Nice crocs there Mr. Clean.  Nice couple o reds too.


See thats why I don't pos there!!! I'm going over to the "other" forum where people are respectful and cordial and and oh nevermind...

Can I have my earring back?

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]

When YOU gonna fish??? My kids B-day on Sat., but I could see some dock lights in my future.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> > Nice crocs there Mr. Clean.  Nice couple o reds too.
> 
> 
> See thats why I don't pos there!!!  I'm going over to the "other" forum where people are respectful and cordial and and oh nevermind...
> ...


I embarrassed to say I understand WTF they are talking about. ;D

Nice to see a post from you once and a while. Give me call if you need need another fishing partner for those dock lights. I also just picked up a few shrimp nets from a local garage sale. I plan on being over there with the big boat and family for that sometime this season.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Nice crocs there Mr. Clean.  Nice couple o reds too.
> 
> 
> See thats why I don't pos there!!!  I'm going over to the "other" forum where people are respectful and cordial and and oh nevermind...
> ...


Gotta take my shots at you when I can and you might not want that earring back after I tell you where it's been. ;D

As for fishing, I might get out Sunday for a bit and then some during Thanksgiving week. Have your people get with my people and we'll work something out.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

how do i know yur ghey?

see phisphood's post.

Dude, halloween is over.

Does your wife know you own those?


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> > > Nice crocs there Mr. Clean.  Nice couple o reds too.
> >
> >
> > See thats why I don't pos there!!!  I'm going over to the "other" forum where people are respectful and cordial and and oh nevermind...
> ...


Big boat? What the heck does that mean. Do you have another toy I don't know about, or are you gonna skrimp out of the sail boat???

We need to do a camping trip!


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> how do i know yur ghey?
> 
> see phisphood's post.
> 
> ...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey, despite the fashion critics on here, those couple of reds seemed to like your style.


----------

